# Need some help choosing an RDA



## Angelskeeper (28/11/21)

Hey all,
So I recently got my hands on a VGOD tube mech mod, and my OCD is bonking me on the head, cos no matter which of my RDA's I put on it, they just don't have that "now that looks good!" feel or look to them..

I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to what might look good on the mod, but it must also vape well....

Maybe my OCD just needs to be put in check, but its gotta look the part and its gotta vape like it too.

Below is a pic of the mod, its a 24mm diameter.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/11/21)

Matte black Nitrous. Sir Vape had them for R470 on sale

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (28/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Matte black Nitrous. Sir Vape had them for R470 on sale


Ive got the black nitrous on it, it just doesnt look right to me...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (28/11/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Ive got the black nitrous on it, it just doesnt look right to me...



Matte of gloss?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (28/11/21)

Looks matte to me, but its prob gloss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (28/11/21)




----------



## Angelskeeper (28/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Matte of gloss?


It must be gloss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (28/11/21)

@Timwis ... looks ok... but the colour doesnt quite matchy matchy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (28/11/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> @Timwis ... looks ok... but the colour doesnt quite matchy matchy


Tauren Solo comes in many colour options so can match with either the Black or Trim! Fits perfect!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (28/11/21)

Dont send me down the Taureen rabbit hole... thats where @DarthBranMuffin lives

I pulled out an old fav of mine, and doesnt look too bad on the VGOD... my ocd will have to just tolerate it for now....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/11/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Dont send me down the Taureen rabbit hole... thats where @DarthBranMuffin lives
> 
> I pulled out an old fav of mine, and doesnt look too bad on the VGOD... my ocd will have to just tolerate it for now....
> View attachment 244991




Do It..... Get One.... Tauren will be perfect!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (28/11/21)

@Viper_SA , I revisited the nitrous on the VGOD and my OCD went bonkers again...
its not the fact that its not matte black....
Its because my dumbass left the beauty ring on and it doesnt look right on the mod with the beauty ring.

Have taken the beauty ring off and my OCD has calmed down

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Viper_SA (28/11/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> @Viper_SA , I revisited the nitrous on the VGOD and my OCD went bonkers again...
> its not the fact that its not matte black....
> Its because my dumbass left the beauty ring on and it doesnt look right on the mod with the beauty ring.
> 
> Have taken the beauty ring off and my OCD has calmed down



It is a great rda

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (28/11/21)

Still reckon a Copper Tauren Solo would look the bees knees, mines brass which is slightly off but the Copper one would match the lettering and base/switch section perfectly!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (29/11/21)

Impi RDA with a black cap

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Morix (1/12/21)

COPPER GOON to go with the engraved text.
Then contact BVC for a custom 810 black and copper mixture.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (1/12/21)

Tauren with the Black/Copper and get a nice black or copper drip tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Angelskeeper (4/12/21)

Anyone got a copper of brass black taureen solo rda they'd like to get rid of???
I know they're on special at All Day Vapes, but the missus will shoot me if I spend another R500 on an RDA....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/12/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> Anyone got a copper of brass black taureen solo rda they'd like to get rid of???
> I know they're on special at All Day Vapes, but the missus will shoot me if I spend another R500 on an RDA....


You need to win one in a competition like most of us do from time to time…

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (5/12/21)

Paul33 said:


> You need to win one in a competition like most of us do from time to time…


I just "won" a nitrous rda, vgod mech and a few other items...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Paul33 (6/12/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> I just "won" a nitrous rda, vgod mech and a few other items...


While you luck is running hot you should enter the competition for the Tauren Solo! Good chance of winning!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Munro31 (6/12/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> I just "won" a nitrous rda, vgod mech and a few other items...


Lucky bastard

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

